# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  आर्ट गेलेरी

## palak_baroda

आर्ट गेलेरी       आर्ट गेलेरी            आर्ट गेलेरी
आर्ट गेलेरी       आर्ट गेलेरी            आर्ट गेलेरी

----------


## palak_baroda

आर्ट गेलेरी       आर्ट गेलेरी            आर्ट गेलेरी

----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## Chandrshekhar

एक और शानदार सूत्र के लिए बधाई  मित्र, लगता है कुछ शानदार आर्ट देखने को मिलेगा.....

----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## marwariladka

अति उत्तम सूत्र की रचना की है आपने....मित्र उत्क्रिस्ट कलाकृतियाँ हैं याहं पर..आपका आभारी....
रेपो +++ कुबूल करें..

----------


## Krish13

बड़ी अच्छी कलाकृति है आपकी हर एक पोस्ट सराहनीय है
सूत्र की गति बनाये रखेँ

++रेपो स्वीकार करैँ

----------


## remo rob

दोस्त बहुत ही सुदर फोटो पोस्ट किये है आपने 

धन्यवाद .............................

----------


## rajgaram

good verry good clasic

----------


## sahilkhan

सुंदर अति सुंदर, ++ सिर्फ आपके अच्हे काम के लिए

----------


## palak_baroda

> अति उत्तम सूत्र की रचना की है आपने....मित्र उत्क्रिस्ट कलाकृतियाँ हैं याहं पर..आपका आभारी....
> रेपो +++ कुबूल करें..





> बड़ी अच्छी कलाकृति है आपकी हर एक पोस्ट सराहनीय है
> सूत्र की गति बनाये रखेँ
> 
> ++रेपो स्वीकार करैँ





> दोस्त बहुत ही सुदर फोटो पोस्ट किये है आपने 
> 
> धन्यवाद .............................





> good verry good clasic





> सुंदर अति सुंदर, ++ सिर्फ आपके अच्हे काम के लिए





> एक और शानदार सूत्र के लिए बधाई  मित्र, लगता है कुछ शानदार आर्ट देखने को मिलेगा.....


*प्रोत्शाहन के लिए धन्यवाद् मित्रो 
*

----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## Chandrshekhar

> 


मित्र इंडियन आर्ट हो सके तो ज्यादा डालना..आखिर इंडियन मैं जो कसीस है वो विदेशियों मैं कहा

----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda

[IMG]http://api.ning.com/files/0*h2mz8qI18vI3YwBCbxFcH*UsFKBZF828R7CcOTUp4xo4R4WK mbqDB2s1MI1GxneTwlp4-4K-7SSFbTI6WsZJrZvDkDCo5D/17.UnknownArtistRadhaAndKrishna.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Sameerchand

*बहुत अच्छी कलाकृतियों का संगम है ये सूत्र. पलक जी और राधे जी आप दोनों ने बहुत सहेजकर इन कलाकिरितियो का यहाँ प्रदर्शन किया है. एक से एक बेजोड़ है ये कलाकृति.

इस अछे सूत्र के लिए बधाई और रेप++.
*

----------


## Radhey.shah0

> *बहुत अच्छी कलाकृतियों का संगम है ये सूत्र. पलक जी और राधे जी आप दोनों ने बहुत सहेजकर इन कलाकिरितियो का यहाँ प्रदर्शन किया है. एक से एक बेजोड़ है ये कलाकृति.
> 
> इस अछे सूत्र के लिए बधाई और रेप++.
> *



*उतशाह वर्धन के लिए शुक्रिया मित्र 
*

----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## Chandrshekhar

जबरजस्त कलेक्सन पेश कर रहे हो दोनों मित्रों आप मिले के बस आप लोग गायब मत हो जाना नही तो.......

----------


## Kamal Ji

q1.jpg (38.5 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

q2.jpg (44.9 KB

----------


## Kamal Ji

q3.jpg (52.9 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

Nank dev.jpg (64.8 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

q4.jpg (51.3 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

q5.jpg (51.4 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

q6.jpg (55.8 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

q7.jpg (62.5 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

q8.jpg (46.6 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

Sant Eknaath.jpg (54.8 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

Swami Parmaananda..jpg (53.2 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

Tiruvallavuar.jpg (64.9 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

Tulsi dass.jpg (45.3 KB)

----------


## palak_baroda

*इस भक्ति मय चित्रमाला 
एव सुन्दर प्रस्तुति के लिए  दिल से आभार 
इन चित्रों को प्रस्तुत करके आपने 
इस सूत्र को चार चाँद लगा दिए मित्र*

----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda

*टूथ पिक से बनी कलाकृतिया*

----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## Chandrshekhar

समान्य विभाग के लिए बहुत अच्छे अच्छे आर्ट है...शायद यहाँ पे इस किस्म का पहला सूत्र है ये....धन्यवाद....

----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## Chandrshekhar

एक दुर्लभ आर्ट...ऐतिहासिक.....

----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## marwariladka

अति सुन्दर......रेपो+++

----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## mr josef

> 


बहुत ही शानदार मित्र.. मज़ा आ गया..++रेपु  मेरी तरफ से :udd:

----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## palak_baroda

the world’s most expensive painting, Gustav Klimt’s portrait of Adele Bloch-Bauer took three years to create in oil and gold. The painting was commissioned by a Swiss sugar magnate, a fan of Klimt and the husband of the painting’s subject Artist: Gustav Klimt
Year: 1907
Year of Sale: 2006
Sale Price: $135 million
Currency Adjusted: $144.4 million.

----------


## palak_baroda

*The  “boy at the pipe” is Picasso’s  most highly priced painting on  this  list, having sold for $104.2 million in 2004  (currency adjusted  to  $118.9 million).  The boy in the painting was among the  community  of  entertainers living in the Montmartre section of Paris, many of   which  were the subjects of Picasso’s red period.   Artist: Pablo   Picasso
Year:  1905 
Year of Sale: 2004
Sale Price: $104.2  million
Currency  Adjusted: $118.9 million.*

----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0

........................................

----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0

................................

----------


## Radhey.shah0

...........................................

----------


## Radhey.shah0

.....................

----------


## simply_deep

*बहुत ही मनमोहक चित्र है*

----------

